# Provonost pi**ing me off



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

We ordered a Provonost 86" inverted blower back in June and now they are telling my dealer it "might" ship November 15th.

The reason I laid down the cash at the end of June was so I would have it long before our snow contracts started (Nov 15th)

This happen to anyone else?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm. While I looked at Pronovost this year, the manufacturer hardly responded to my local dealers inquires about product and availability. They make a great blower as I own one still, but the newest one added was a Normand this time. 
When I got my last Pronovost, it showed up the second week of December. Not cool!


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

10cm of snow on the ground here...no sign of my provonost blower.....dealer tellms me the provonost people say they are delayed because of a "shortage of labour"

I will never buy another provonost blower.......they have had 4 months to put this blower together...if the damn CEO had to get off his ass and build it it should have been built.....brutal customer service


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

ended up buying a 92" normand.........finally got an answer from pronovost....my blower has not even started to be built yet......pretty great company...ordered July 3rd.....4.5 months and still not ready.....will never buy another pronovost product


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I think it's time for a refund. I would get on your dealer about it. No reason for that. Might be time to make a scene in the showroom on a busy saturday.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Golfpro21;1352045 said:


> ended up buying a 92" normand.........finally got an answer from pronovost....my blower has not even started to be built yet......pretty great company...ordered July 3rd.....4.5 months and still not ready.....will never buy another pronovost product


Not a good sale experience, you can bet it's a precursor to how they'll handle things when your down. Better to find out now then when you own it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder how companies stay in business with service like that!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Golfpro21;1352045 said:


> ended up buying a 92" normand.........finally got an answer from pronovost....my blower has not even started to be built yet......pretty great company...ordered July 3rd.....4.5 months and still not ready.....will never buy another pronovost product


Wow! It doesn't get much worse than that


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems like NORMAND is really stepping up their game. Way to capitalize!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We order a SHoule 92", no problems, they even shipped to the local John Deere dealer that ordered it for me without a dime from him & they had never dealt with him, he was very impressed with them, quality of the product is excellent as well


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

because the blower is part of the financing deal with the tractor, I am going to keep the pronovost (if it ever arrives) and have a back up, we are hoping for a second tractor next year so it will be used then, but will never buy another one.
My dealer offered to cancel the order but we said lets just wait and see how long it takes.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

it seems like all the blower companies up north are behind. my normand got delayed so i went with a shoule unit that Paul had, but shoule wont be able ship the backblade until end of december. does it really take that long to build a backblade?


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

ya I dont get it, how do these guys stay in business.....like how many people are buying $10,000 blowers that they can afford to piss off......they cannot be selling 1000's of these a year......it takes longer to build these blowers than it does a car


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

well after a couple of kinks, the tractor with the Normand blower seems to be working great...gotta thank my dealer and another dealer out in Ottawa for helping me get the blower in time


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Golfpro21;1358717 said:


> well after a couple of kinks, the tractor with the Normand blower seems to be working great...gotta thank my dealer and another dealer out in Ottawa for helping me get the blower in time


Which tractor are you using the blower on and what kinks did you have?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1353538 said:


> it seems like all the blower companies up north are behind. my normand got delayed so i went with a shoule unit that Paul had, but shoule wont be able ship the backblade until end of december. does it really take that long to build a backblade?


Most manufacturers here in Quebec only make what has been pre ordered earlier in the season. The preseason orders have to be placed by June 15th. They also make many different kinds of blowers, and they build farm equipment as well. As for SHoule the manufacture makes loads of diferent kinds of expandable pushers, on top of the blowers they make. I guess with the economy the way it is, they only build what has been ordered plus maybe a few more. Everyone in Quebec knows that you have to buy your blower very early if you want to get one on time for the season. Its not that it so long to build a backblade, its more that other things are in production right now, and the backblade will be built during the next batch of inverted blowers. I have seen their production schedule, and they are booked 2 months ahead with items people have already ordered. I called this week to see if I could add 1 more blower to this weeks production, and they told me under no circumstances can they deviate from their production schedule. I am guessing sitting on inventory can become very expensive.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Neige;1358999 said:


> Most manufacturers here in Quebec only make what has been pre ordered earlier in the season. The preseason orders have to be placed by June 15th. They also make many different kinds of blowers, and they build farm equipment as well. As for SHoule the manufacture makes loads of diferent kinds of expandable pushers, on top of the blowers they make. I guess with the economy the way it is, they only build what has been ordered plus maybe a few more. Everyone in Quebec knows that you have to buy your blower very early if you want to get one on time for the season. Its not that it so long to build a backblade, its more that other things are in production right now, and the backblade will be built during the next batch of inverted blowers. I have seen their production schedule, and they are booked 2 months ahead with items people have already ordered. I called this week to see if I could add 1 more blower to this weeks production, and they told me under no circumstances can they deviate from their production schedule. I am guessing sitting on inventory can become very expensive.


I guess that makes sense, if they build too many then they probably would never sell as they wouldn't have the right one on hand. It does make it hard to find used ones though.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Neige;1358999 said:


> Most manufacturers here in Quebec only make what has been pre ordered earlier in the season. The preseason orders have to be placed by June 15th. They also make many different kinds of blowers, and they build farm equipment as well. As for SHoule the manufacture makes loads of diferent kinds of expandable pushers, on top of the blowers they make. I guess with the economy the way it is, they only build what has been ordered plus maybe a few more. Everyone in Quebec knows that you have to buy your blower very early if you want to get one on time for the season. Its not that it so long to build a backblade, its more that other things are in production right now, and the backblade will be built during the next batch of inverted blowers. I have seen their production schedule, and they are booked 2 months ahead with items people have already ordered. I called this week to see if I could add 1 more blower to this weeks production, and they told me under no circumstances can they deviate from their production schedule. I am guessing sitting on inventory can become very expensive.


Paul if this is true then Provonost has leadership issues. If I'm in charge and I see that I've got orders waiting to be filled I am going to find a way to get it done. You either hire enough staff to do it in house or you find a company to sub the work to. There is absolutely no chance I would allow another company to fill a void that I've knowingly created.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Our Pronovost showed up today.

Luckily the weather has co-operated to this point. Showed up a week later than promised. Was ordered October 1.

Did come across a pretty impressive Normand at the other dealer on Saturday. Makes the truck squat a bit.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

GMC Driver;1360537 said:


> Our Pronovost showed up today.
> 
> Luckily the weather has co-operated to this point. Showed up a week later than promised. Was ordered October 1.
> 
> Did come across a pretty impressive Normand at the other dealer on Saturday. Makes the *CAR* squat a bit.


Fixed it for ya.

What are you using the blower for?


----------

